# My visit to the humane society



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

I visited my humane society to visit the cats there and I just absolutely fell in love with this sweet little boy named Titan, I so badly wish I could have taken him home. 
This is him:








on the website this is what it says about him "Are you looking for a big strong man to share your life with? Well I think I might be the guy for you! I am not one of those shallow, conceited kinda guys though. I came in as a stray with some war wounds and missing most of my tail. Life on the streets was too much for me and I am ready to have a nice cushy home. I will greet you at the end of your day and listen to your every word. Give me a call we'll make a date!"
He licked me the entire time I was there and was just such a sweetie.

Is there any cats you've just absolutely fallen in love with that you couldn't take home?


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

It was probably a mistake for me to start volunteering with cats. I want to take them all home. 

There were three specifically that I fell in love with. One named Smudge(who got adopted) would climb up your leg to be held. Every time I'd pet her(or him? S/he was semi feral and allowed outside so there was no info about gender) she'd try to climb back up my leg. I had to pry her off. 

The second one's name is Ming. He's a long haired cat who was shaved down to the skin due to being so matted. He's probably the most outgoing cat at the shelter. He's always demanding attention. You'd never know he was an old man if you saw how he climbed. 

And the third's name is Boo. Sweet little guy. He'd meow every time you said his name. He was so soft too.

Seriously, I would take all of these cats home if it was up to me. I see a lot of potential in Ming for some sort of training. He is so food motivated. And yes, I'm one of those weirdos who would like to train their cat.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I find someone new every time at the shelter who I think would be a good cat to take home. The only time I really got close was with a girl named Smoke, who I had known as Lola...

My neighbor (condo next door in the building) had this adorable blue cat named Lola. Well, she started only letting her stay outside because Lola scratched her furniture. She would leave a window open for Lola to come in and eat. Well, one morning she found a stray cat had gotten in the window so Lola didn't get to come in to eat anymore, some food and water dishes were left on the ledge of the window. The lady never petted her (Lola had actually been adopted by a former bf and this girl had kicked him out, kept the cat, and moved on to bf number two.) So I started hanging out in the garden with Lola. We played and talked and she started hanging outside my window and talking to Nala. One morning I came down and Lola and Nala were lying side by side with only the window pane separating them. Then one day she disappeared. I had thought life on the busy street finally got her, but the girl told me she had arranged for her to live on a farm. Fast forward a month. I start volunteering at the shelter. I walk in and I'm sitting in a cat room and from the back of my chair a paw reaches up to tap me on the back of the head. It looked like Lola, but the name said 'Smoke'. I asked the shelter president "did Smoke get returned from a former adopter?" She said no, she'd been returned by the Humane Society (the kill shelter) after her microchip said she belonged at our shelter. I asked "was her former name Lola?" She looked at the paperwork, "yes." Turned out the girl had adopted her from our shelter but took her to the kill shelter (not a farm). After that Smoke/Lola stayed at the shelter another two years and I visited her every week and almost pulled the trigger several times. Eventually she got adopted by a wonderful older couple.

Here is a pic of Lola and Nala at my window...









Sorry for writing so much on YOUR thread. Just wanted to relate the only cat who almost came home with me. Titan's very handsome.


----------



## Macendaxislove (Apr 18, 2013)

Those kinds of farms are no good. -_- 
but glad she got adopted to a good family  
I honestly don't think I could ever work or visit etc a human society unless i had the intentions of bringing one home. I'd be heart broken to leave them there. ha ha i have a hard time when my friends ask me if i want their cat and i have to decline :/


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is why I don't volunteer or visit shelters. I just can't. Closest I come to looking is Craigslist or Petfinder.com (which I look at every day). I came close two weeks ago though. I saw a senior cat that had been shot with a 22 cal and a Vietnam vet found her with her foot dangling off. He took her to a vet where they operated but he could not afford the vet bills or being able to keep the cat. They were looking for a forever home for her. I emailed and said if they absolutely could not find anyone else, I would take her in. That would make 6 and hubby would be quite unhappy with me. They have not responded and I have not pursued it.

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25499904


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I know I couldn't volunteer at a shelter. I would just be unable to refuse a cute kitty. People who can have my admiration! Titan is quite handsome!!

Mylita


----------

